# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Rilindasi i madh, Hajredin Fratari

## INFINITY©

Kjo teme do te pasqyroje pjese te shkeputura nga libri "Hajredin Fratari dhe Ismail Klosi" te shkruar nga Hajredin Elmazi rreth jetes dhe vepres se ketyre dy heronjve mallakastriot. Jam krenare te hap kete teme sepse ka te bej me dike qe i perket te njejtit trung te cilit i perkas dhe vete. Nuk paska gje me te bukur kur lexon nje liber qe flet per gjysherit, stergjysherit, sterstergjysherit e tu, gjakun tend dhe te atyre qe kane perfaqesuar kete familje nder shekuj.

Fjalet e fundit te Hajredin Fratarit:

"_Shqiptaret kane gjuhen e nenes, per te folur shqip, kane zemren e babes, per te qendruar si burrat dhe jeten e tyre, ate qe u duhet per atdheun_."

----------


## INFINITY©

KREU I PARE 

*FAMILJA FRATARI*

Fratari i Mallakastres ndodhet ne skajin e siperm te kesaj krahine te madhe, atje ku kufizohet me zonat e Beratit dhe te Tepelenes. Pergjate rrjedhes veriperendimore te lumit te Povles ndahet me nje grumbull fshatrash po te Mallakastres si Cerrila, Bardhaj, Kapaj, Gjerbres e Greshice, ndersa nje var faqe kodrinash, bregoresh dhe luginash e bashkojne ate me Kremenarin, Drizarin, Kuten dhe Corrushin. Keshtu, Fratari, lidhet e komunikon natyrshem me shumicen e fshatrave te Mallakastres se Siperme, me perparesine se ka qene dhe mbetet me i madhe midis tyre. Ne hapesiren e vet, qe tradicionalisht mbeti nje njesi e konsoliduar administrative, me nje komunitet te virgjer autokton dhe me nje emer te pandryshuar, ne vazhdimesine e dekadave te shekullit qe sapo kaloi, brenda Fratarit u konfirmuan tre fshatra te vecante: Ninshi, Damsi, dhe Bejari. Ketu e ka burimin edhe legjenda, sipas se ciles, emri "Fratar" shpjegohet me fjalen latine "frateri", qe do te thote "vellazeri". Sipas kesaj legjende, te gjitha tokat, pyjet, bregoret dhe kodrinat qe ngjiten nga Povla deri ne Kalamatreng, kufi me Krasin e Tepelenes, kane qene ne pronesine e nje vellazerie. Ata u shtuan, u ndane nga njeri-tjetri, krijuan fise e lagje te tjera, arriten te merrnin vlerat e fshatrave te vecante e te mirefillte. 

Pikerisht ne kete fshat te madh, te bukur, te pasur e me kaq drite legjendash nga e kaluara beri vend dhe rrezatoi nder, bese, urtesi e patriotizem familja e madhe "Fratari". Ne truallin e sotshem kjo familje mbahet mend, te pakten, ne kalim te dhjete brezave, qe do te thote ne tre shekuj te shkuar. I pari i kesaj familjeje, apo sic thuhet trungu i kesaj peme gjenealogjike, kujtohet Zoto Haxhiaj. Thone se ai mbante titullin "bej", se jeten e kishte kaluar ne vende shume te largeta, ne luftra, ekspedita ushtarake dhe ne administraten turke. Nga fundi i karrieres dhe moshes se tij erdhi dhe u vendos ne Fratar, ne disa kodrina te buta ullishtesh, ne faqe te ngrohta vreshtash e toka te shendosha midis lagjeve "Hyskaj" dhe "Rrapaj". Ndoshta titulli "bej" qe mbante dhe qe kaloi si trashegim edhe tek pasardhesit e tij u be emri percaktues i mehalles e me pas i gjithe asaj hapesire qe u quajt "Bejar" dhe qe u be nje nga fshatrat me te pare te Fratarit te madh. Si nje kujtese e larget ka mbetur mendimi se Zoto beu eshte ardhes ne Fratar, bleu aty toka, ngriti shtepine, krijoi familjen dhe la pas nje fis te madh. Dicka edhe mund te diskutohet. Pozicioni dhe shtrirja e Zotjave ne qender te Fratarit, lidhjet e tyre te hershme, te qendrueshme dhe te forta me familjet me te degjuara dhe te pasura te Mallakastres te bejne te mendosh se ky fis eshte me teper autokton ne truallin e vet se sa bujtes. 

Ne kohen perpara dhe gjate qeverisjes se Ali Pashe Tepelenes, gjithe jugu i Shqiperise, sic perjetoi ashpersine e sundimit te tij, njohu edhe zhvillimi e perparime ekonomike dhe, paralel me to edhe zgjimin e ndergjegjes kombetare. Historikisht eshte i pranuar fakti, qe Mallakastra e Siperme, aq me teper Fratari, duke qene ne vazhdim te Tepelenes dhe brenda pashallekut te Janines, u be krahu i preferuar, me i fuqishem e me besnik i vezirit te madh, duke siguruar keshtu edhe privilegjet qe dhuroheshin nga kjo mbeshtetje. 

Eshte e natyrshme qe edhe Zotajt e Fratarit ta kene pasur rolin dhe fatin e tyre ne keto maredhenie te njohura te asaj kohe. Kjo do te shpjegonte me se drejti ate gjendje ekonomike, pozite shoqerore, influence dhe lidhje shume te zgjedhura miqesore qe krijuan ata ne gjithe krahinen e Mallakastres. 

Nese do te perqendrohemi te qellimi kryesor i studimit tone, do te gjejme se Zoto beu la pas kater djem: Meton, Islamin, Sinanin, dhe Ibrahimin. Po keshtu ai la edhe nje vajze qe quhej Hatixhe. Ja vlen shume te nenvizojme faktin se pikerisht kjo bije dhe moter e Zotajve u martua ne Hekal me Hasan Ibrahim Ahmetin dhe lindi me te madhin dhe me te degjuarin e Mallakastres, Rrapo Hekalin. Kete lidhje miqesore e dinin dhe e pranonin te gjithe te paret tane, por, sigurohemi edhe nga shenimet origjinale te z. Nishat Hamitaj, studiues dhe nje nga pasardhesit e familjes se madhe dhe patriote te Hamitajve ne Hekal. Ne librin e tij "Mallakastra dhe Hekali ne thellesine e shekujve" ai verteton: "Hasani, i biri i Ibrahim Ahmetit, kishte marre grua Hatixhene, nga lagjia Bejar e Fratarit, motren e Ibrahimit, me te cilen pati kater femije: Hamitin, Rrapon, Hatemen dhe Habiben."

Keto pohime dhe te verteta te padiskutueshme hedhin drite jo vetem per lidhje gjaku midis familjes Fratari dhe Hamitajve, per Rrapo Hekalin si nip tek Zotajt, por edhe per zhvillimet e mevonshme historike, ne te cilat u perfshine keto dy familje te medha, duke qendruar perkrah njera-tjetres e ne krye te fshataresise trime e patriote te Mallakastres. Mbi bazen e maredhenieve te forta, lidhjeve te gjakut, fisit, zakoneve dhe traditave, qe, ne ato kohera nuk ishte e lehte te lekundeshin, duke shtuar ketu edhe shkaqet e motivet e kryengritjes antiosmane te vitit 1847, familja "Fratari" me gjithe Mallakastren, mblidhen ne krah te Rrapo Hekalit dhe gjenden ne qendren me te pergjakshme te perleshjeve te medha historike kunder reformave te Tanzimatit. 

Familja Fratari e merr fillin nga djali me i madh i Zoto beut, Metua. Me pas vjen Isuf Metua e pas tij Rakip Isufi. Duke filluar nga Meto Zotua e deri ne brezat e diteve tona, familja "Fratari" del nga mjegulla e legjendave dhe behet nje vazhdimesi e qarte. Mbi bazen logjike te kalimit te brezave dhe lindjes se femijeve, te cilet, pa perjashtim jane te viteve 75-85 te shekullit te kaluar, i bie qe Rakip Isufi te jete i lindur ne vitet 1850-1855. Ashtu si stergjyshi Zoto, edhe Rakip Isufi, tregojne, pati ndjekur shkollen ne Turqi dhe kishte arritur te behej nepunes i larte ne administraten e saj. Nuk dihen mire arsyet dhe rrethanat e braktisjes se gjithe asaj qe kishte mundur te arrinte ne kubet Rakip Isufi dhe kthimit te tij ne vendlindje, por tregohet me siguri se me emrin dhe me punen e tij eshte e lidhur ringritja e familjes "Fratari". 

Ajo u ngrit perseri ne radhen e familjeve me te degjuara e me te pasura te Mallakastres, duke mundur te dale keshtu nga ajo renie qe kishte pesuar fill pas kryengritjes kunder reformave te Tanzimatit. 

Rakip Isufi, apo Rakip agai, sic i thoshin, eshte martuar me Havane, bije nga Drizari i Mallakastres dhe pikerisht nga familja e njohur e Skenderajve. Tregojne per te se ka qene nje grua shume e paqme dhe bujare. Edhe per nje gote uje te therrisje tek dera e Rakip Isufit, Havaja, thoshin, do te kthente ne shtepi e do te percillte me buke e me gjelle. Rakip Isufi la pas kater djem e dy vajza. Me Havane e Drizarit ai pati dy djemte e pare: Sulon dhe Hajredinin, ndersa Hysenin, Ademin dhe vajzat i pati nga nje martese e dyte. 

Shtepia e ngritur nga Rakip Isufi, per fat te mire eshte edhe sot e kesaj dite. E ndertuar ketu e njeqind e tridhjete-dyzet vjet me pare, ajo ruan vlera te vecanta e me shume interes te nje ndertese mallakastriote te shekullit te 19-te. Shtepia eshte e madhe, dykateshe, me gjashtembedhjete dhoma. Gjithcka: themelet, muret, catia, tavanet, dritaret, dollapet e murit dhe shkallet e brendshme jane ashtu sic i kishte menduar e lene Rakip Isufi. Asgje, ose fare pak gjera kane ndryshuar ne arkitekturen dhe hijen e tyre te pare. Edhe sot, ne to banojne pasardhes te familjes "Fratari". 

(*Koment i imi*: Kam pasur fatin te shkoj ne kete shtepi me tim ate dhe te shikoja ku kishte lindur, edhe pse iku qe aty ne moshen 3 vjecare, dhe e mbaj mend qe kisha frike te hipja ne shkalle per te shkuar ne kat te dyte se benin shume zhurme. Nuk e dija qe ajo shtepi ishte aq e vjeter, por ama ishte kryeveper nga arkitektura qe kishte dhe nga menyra se si kishte rezistuar me teper se nje shekull.)

Ne nje vazhdimesi tre shekullore, kur behet fjale per Zotajt ne pergjithesi dhe familjes "Fratari" ne vecanti, populli i Mallakastres ka cmuar se nga kjo dere e madhe kane dale burra te mencur, te beses e te nderit, trima dhe atdhetare te shquar. Ne kujtesen e tij te forte, neper brezat e pare te ketij fisi te madh, kane mbetur nje varg burrash te degjuar si Sulua, Hyseni dhe Adem Rakipi, Kaso Haxhiu, Asllan Sejdini, Riza Shaho, Shefit Alia, Faslli Karemani dhe sigurisht nga me te shquarit e luftes clirimtare ne Mallakaster, komandanti Qamil Hamzo. 

Tek familja "Fratari" Mallakastra nuk ka llogaritur pasurine, as agallekun, se e tille eshte natyra e popullit te saj, por ka pare, ka gjetur dhe vleresuar tek ajo traditat, fisnikerine, burrerine, shpirtin e sakrifices popullore e, mbi gjithcka, patriotizmin dhe atdhedashurine, qe nuk i ka treguar me fjale, por me vepra te gjalla. 

Populli i Mallakastres, per me teper, krenohet me kete familje te madhe e te nderuar, sepse ne vatren e saj lindi dhe u rrit rilindasi, patrioti dhe deshmori i kombit, Hajredin Fratari. 

_vijon...._

----------


## INFINITY©

KREU I TRETE

*HAJREDIN FRATARI*

Hajredin Fratari, sic e kemi permendur, lindi ne fshatin Bejar te Fratarit ne vitin 1880. Prinderit e tij ishin Rakip Isufi dhe Havaja. Rakip Isufi, pasardhes i fisit te madh te Zotajve, mbahet mend si nje burre i degjuar, I ditur dhe qe kishte jetuar e punuar ne disa vilajete te perandorise turke. Se fundi kishte preferuar te kthehej ne fshat per tu gjendur prane familjes dhe te merres me miradministrimin e prones qe kishte trasheguar dhe qe e kishte shtuar me punen e tij. Hajredini eshte djali i dyte i Rakip Isufit dhe i Havase. Ai pati edhe tre vellezer te tjere: Sulon, Hysenin dhe Ademin, si dhe dy motra. Vella me nene e babe kishte vetem Sulon, mbasi femijet e tjere Rakip Isufi i pati nga nje martese e dyte. 

Rakip Isufi, sin je burre i mencur, me shkolle dhe i pasur, me mire se kushdo, dinte te vleresonte dhe te mendonte per te ardhmen qe duhej te kishin femijet e tij. Sulua, me i madhi i djemve, nuk mund te shkeputej nga punet e shumta te shtepise, e cila tani eshte bere vertet e madhe. Hajredini dukej se e kishte rrugen te hapur. Kete e kerkonte edhe pozita shoqerore e familjes, por edhe bindja se ai djale, aq i pashem dhe i zgjuar, do ta nderonte Rakip Isufin dhe gjithe shtepine. 

Ne moshen 25 vjecare, ai ka perfunduar studimet e larta ne Stamboll. Arsimi i plote dhe ambienti ku u rrit kishin ndikuar tek ai per formim e botekuptim te gjere si nepunes e administrator i ri me energji e plane te qarta e te rendesishme per te ardhmen. Me nje zgjuarsi te natyrshme, paraqitje dinjitoze e serioze, shpirt te ndjeshem e te guximshem mallakastrioti, i qarte ne komunikim dhe i vendosur ne mendimet e tij, Hajredin Fratari kishte krijuar nje individualitet te vecante, kishte fituar simpatine dhe impononte respekt ne rrethet studentore dhe intelektuale te shqiptareve ne kryeqytetin turk. 

Personaliteti i tij ishte formuar natyrshem qe ne vatren e traditave te familjes, ne namin e madh te fisit qe vinte nga Zoto beu e sidomos prej autoritetit qe gezonte ne Mallakaster i ati, Rakip Isufi. Nuk mund te fshiheshin nga kujtesa, as mund te shlyheshin nga zemra e Hajredin Fratarit dhe djemve te tjere te asaj kohe gjurmet e thella te ngjarjeve tragjike te gjithe atij shekulli, qe sapo kishin kaluar si nje gjemim vetetime e tronditje termeti ne Mallakaster dhe ne gjithe Jugun e Shqiperise. Shteti otoman nuk lejonte as te zihej ne goje emri i Rrapo Hekalit dhe trimave te tij, por bemat e tyre ishin kthyer ne kenge e legjenda. 

Rrapo Hekali, me i madhi i historise se Mallakastres, ishte kushuriri i pare i gjyshit te tij dhe Hajredini i ri, me teper se te tjeret, kishte te drejte te ndihej krenar per kete fat dhe fakt qe ishte i njohur ne rrethet patriotike te rilindasve tane. Ne te njejten kohe, ai ishte deshmimtari me i mire edhe i nje te vertet akoma me te rendesishme. Mallakastra kishte nisur te zgjohej. Ajo cka po fillonte te dridhej e te gjallonte, te levizte dhe te ziente ne kenget dhe rezistencen e saj, ne legjendat e saj po qartesoheshin dhe merrnin per te formen dhe kuptimin e tyre te vertete.

*vijon...*

----------


## INFINITY©

KREU I TRETE (vazhdimi)

*HAJREDIN FRATARI*
Jane te njohura maredheniet e Hajredin Fratarit me Frasherllinjte e medhenj. Ato ishin te aferta, miqesore dhe te vecanta. Dihet mire se sa dashamires, sa te vemendshem dhe sa inspirues ishin Naimi e Samiu per te rinjte shqiptare, qe jetonin, punonin apo studionin ne Stamboll. Hajredin Fratari, per ta, duket se ka qene dicka me teper. Ne kete periudhe ai njihet dhe fejohet me Sabrete Vilen, e cila ishte mbese e Naimit e Samiut dhe e vellezerve te tjere frasherllinj nga ana e nenes. Ne traditat e mira te vatres familjare, ne jehonen e historise dhe rezistencen e popullit te Mallakasters kunder sundimit turk, i gjendur ne qender te rretheve perparimtare e shoqatave patriotike, i frymezuar nga ide te guximshme qe perhapnin rilindasit tane, pikerisht ketu, permes kesaj bote e shikojme rritjen, formimin dhe idealizmin qe pershkon gjithe jeten e Hajredin Fratarit. 

Qe ne Stamboll, ne periudhen e rinise dhe studimeve, ne rrjedhen e nje kohe me tendenca per ngjarje te medha, qe kerkonte heronj dhe lindi te tille, Hajredin Fratari ndodhet mes nje plejade shqiptaresh qe aspironin mendime dhe veprime te guximshme per ardhmerine e Shqiperise. Mendimet dhe idete e njejta, maredheniet dhe veprimet e perbashketa, qe u duken me pas, argumentohen edhe analizat e publikuara ne shtypin e kohes per Komitetin Shqiptar te Beratit ku thuhet: "Anetaret e tij (e Komitetit) kane qene ne mareveshje e bashkepunim me Ismail Qemalin, Feim bej Zavalanin, Hasan Prishtinen, Luigj Gurakuqin, Hil Mosin, Bedri Pojanin dhe Nexhip Dragen..." Te gjithe keto autoritete te politikes dhe luftes per liri e pavaresi ndodheshin apo komunikonin kryesisht ne Stamboll. Nga te gjithe anetaret e Komitetit te Beratit, ai qe jetoi e studioi per shume vite atje dhe qe pati mundesine me te mire per t'u njohur e per t'u lidhur me ta, sigurisht dhe pa asnje dyshim, eshte Hajredin Fratari. Perfshirja ne levizjen e madhe per pavaresi dhe dalja e tij e spikatur si mallakastriot ne grupimet me perparimtare te kesaj periudhe, kushtezohet me rrethana objektive qe diktoheshin nga vete jeta........

Ne shenimet apo relacionet e konsullit austriak ne Vlore, ku shihen me admirim perpjekjet e mallakastrioteve per mesimin e gjuhes shqipe, mbas vdekjes se Selfo Hamitit, gjendja konstatohet me pesimizem. Sigurisht kjo lidhet me nje fakt konkret, por edhe me informacionin jo te plote qe konsulli mund te merrte ne ate kohe. Ne historikun e shkollave te Mallakastres jemi te siguruar se ajo veper patriotike qe bente Selfo Hamiti ne Hekal nuk qe e shkeputur dhe e vetme. Mesimi fshehurazi i gjuhes shqipe ishte perhapur edhe ne Kute, ne Corrush, Fratar, Ngracan, Belishove, Ruzhdie, Visoke, pa asnje dyshum ne Cakran e Gorishove. Por ai qe mendoi, punoi dhe e coi ne nje shkalle me te larte ceshtjen e mesimit dhe perparimit te shkolles shqipe ne Mallakastres eshte Hajredin Fratari. 

Mbas diplomimit ne Stamboll Hajredin Fratari kalon nje periudhe stazhi ne nje zyre avokatie ne Janine. Ne vitin 1906 ai kthehet ne Mallakaster, ne fshatin e tij te lindjes, ne Bejar. Sic tregonin te moshuarit qe e kishin perjetuar ate kohe si femije te vegjel, Hajredini kishte ardhur se e kishte mare malli dhe donte te pushonte per pak kohe. 

Dukej sikur nuk merrej me asnje pune. Kur papritur boshatisi njeren nga dhomat me te mira te shtepise, ate me dritare nga kopshti. Dollapet e futur ne mur qe mbylleshin me kapake te rende derrasash lisi, i mbushi me abetare, libra, fletore, lapsa e mjete te tjera mesimore, qe ia sollen disa miq nga Janina. Dhoma u shtrua me nje qilim te madh, ne njeren nga qoshete coi nje shilte nga me te plotat dhe me te mirat qe kishte lene nene Havaja ne stinen e rrobave. Kjo dhome, qe diten e pare mblodhi 16 femije te vegjel nga Bejari dhe lagjet e tjera te Fratarit, priti mesuesin e pare te saj Ibrahim Frasherin, dhe kesisoj u be shkolla e pare shqipe ne Mallakaster. 

Ai qe mori guzimin e madh, ai qe frymezoi e nderoi kete fole femijesh, kete vater drite, diturie e miresie per femijet e Mallakastres ishte Hajredin Fratari. I rendesishem ishte fakti qe si rilindas patriot nuk u mjaftua vetem me kaq. Ne biseda, takime, ne oda e kuvende ai vetem do te fliste i entuziasmuar dhe i vendosur: "Ka ardhur koha qe cdo shtepi mallakastriote ta bejme nje shkolle dhe cdo mallakastriot te behet mesues..."
*vijon...*

----------


## INFINITY©

KREU I TRETE (vazhdimi)
*HAJREDIN FRATARI*

Celja e shkolles se pare shqipe nga Hajredin Fratari, shenoi nje arritje me te laarte e me te plote ne perhapjen e arsimit ne krahinen e madhe te Mallakastres. Mbas kesaj idete dhe detyrat e shtruara nga rilindasit tane, jo vetem jane kuptuar, por kane gjetur perkrahje, shtrirje, frymezim dhe perpjestime te konsiderueshme. Shperndahen libra, abetare dhe fletore, shkruhet me shkronja shqipe jo vetem ne ambientet e meparshme te mejtepeve, xhamive dhe teqeve, por kudo: neper sofatet e shtepive, ne kasolle e stane, ne hije lisash dhe ne faqe guresh e pllakash. Deshira e madhe, kureshtja, fryma nxitese e kishin kthyer kete proces ne nje etje, ne nje mrekulli qe i kishte mberthyer te gjithe. 

Hajredin Fratari e ndjente thelle ne shpirt dhe ne vetedijen e tij se ne ndergjegjen e cdo mallakastrioti dicka po evulonte, ndriconte dhe ishte gati te shperthente. Gjithcka thoshte dhe hidhte ai ne kete toke te virgjer do te ishte bari qe lehtesonte zemra te cfilitura, te munduara dhe te ndrydhura. Si nje rilindas dhe patriot i vertet dhe me ide te qarta ai ishte i bindur se aty, ne vatrat mallakastriote, zjarri ishte ndezur, fryma qe i dha ai asaj shkendije do te bente nje flake te madhe. Kishte ardhur koha qe populli te ngrihej, zinxhiret e roberise te keputeshin, shqiptaret dhe femijet e tyre te jetonin ne liri nje te ardhme me te mire e me te ndritur. 

Shkolla e Fratarit nuk vazhdoi gjate, Ndonese ne dekompozim te plote, perandoria e sulltaneve syte i mbante te hapur dhe veshet ngrehur. Pa mbushur as gjashte muaj ne Bejar, Hajredin Fratarin e therret mytesarifi i Janines i cili i komunikoi se Porta e Larte e ka emeruar nenprefekt ne vilajetin e Izmirit. Hajredin Fratari e dinte mire se ne ate periudhe administrata e vjeter turke po mundohej te bente ndonje perkedhelje ne sedren e shqiptareve, apo t'i joshte me ndonje post zyrtar si prove e perkujdesjes se saj, por kjo nuk e mashtronte ate. Ai e pati te qarte qe ne fillim se ky lloj "nenprefekti" ne fund te dynjase, ne fakt ishte nje internim. Perse ndodhi kjo nuk qe e veshtire ta kuptonte vete Hajredini, familja dhe fisi i tij i madh, shoket dhe miqte e shumte qe ai la ne Mallakaster. Kjo u provua edhe me mire kur nje koshadhe turke me nje caush ne kryer kerkuan, gjeten dhe arrestuan Ibrahim Frasherin. 

Shkolla e pare shqipe e celur nga Hajredin Fratari ne Bejar te Mallakastres, mbas gjashte muajsh u mbyll nga autoritetet dhe trysnia turke, por vatra qe u ndez atje dhe zjarri qe flakeroi prej saj vezulloi drite shkronjash, mesimi e diturie, frymezoi ndjenja patriotizmi, lirie dhe atdhedashurie. Hajredin Fratari u imponua te largohej nga Mallakastra, por idete, qellimi dhe pema qe coi me doren e tij mbeten aty. Ishte ne kohen dhe moshen, gjendjen dhe energjite me te mira e me te bukura te jetes se tij e te gjitha keto i grumbulloi, i drejtoi dhe i perkushtoi per ceshtjen e madhe: zgjimin, frymezimin dhe bashkimin e popullit te Mallakastres drejt pavaresise dhe perparimit kombetar. 

Mallakastriotet dinin te kuptonin dhe te vleresonin idete qe frymezonte dhe perhapte Hajredin Fratari, dinin gjithcka qe thoshte dhe realizoi ai per shkollen dhe mesimin e shqipes, prandaj kur i shtonin edhe titullin "Bej" kete e nxirrnin nga zemra dhe e permendnin ne kuptimin me te mire e me te drejte te kesaj fjale. 

Koha provoi se Hajredin Fratari nuk e harroi per asnje moment as Mallakastren, as Shqiperine. Ai i kishte pare me syte e tij hallet e medha te popullit dhe i dinte mire detyrat qe kishin bijte e vertete dhe patriotet e ketij vendi. Hajredin Fratari kthehet shume shpejt ne atdhe e jo vetem me abetare e libra, por edhe me idene e madhe se duhej ngritur populli ne kembe dhe Shqiperia duhej te shkeputej perfundimisht nga perandoria dhe shekujt e mesjetes se erret turke.

----------


## INFINITY©

KREU I PESTE

*HAJREDIN FRATARI DHE ISMAIL KLOSI NE VITET 1908-1910*

Pa synuar te hyjme ne detajet e revolucionit xhonturk dhe shpalljes se kushtetutes se tyre ne vitin 1908, mjaftohemi te besojme se fitorja e turqve te rinj nuk i justifikoi shpresat e ushqyera nga shume prej patrioteve tane. Levizja xhonturke, qe pati aq shume nevoje per shqiptaret dhe perkrahjen e tyre, mbeti ne gjysme rruge, ne kuadrin e premtimeve boshe, deri sa me pas degjeneroi ne mashtrime dhe kundervenie. Ne fakt patriotet shqiptare prej kohesh e dinin mire se kush ishin xhonturqit, c'perfaqesonin ata, c'qellime kishin dhe ku donin te dilnin me demagogjine e tyre per reforma dhe kushtetute te re. Shoqatat atdhetare ne Stamboll, Sofje e Bukuresht, gazetat kombetare, patriotet dhe intelektualet e zgjuar e te ndershem u hodhen kush e kush me pare, te perfitonin kohen dhe rastin per ta bere fakt te kryer, te pakten ceshtjen e shkollave shqipe.  

C'ndodhi ne Mallakaster ne kete periudhe te shkurter?
Eshte i dokumentuar plotesisht fakti qe ne Kute dhe ne Cakran, dy nga fshatrat me te medhenj te krahines, u mbyllen pergjithmone mejtepet turke dhe ne vendin e tyre u celen shkollat e para shqipe. Ne fakt, dokumentacioni qe disponojme nuk e pasqyron ne menyre te plote realitetin. Informacione e te dhena indirekte, por lehtesisht te pranueshme, na sigurojne dhe na bindin se ne Mallakaster u hapen edhe shkolla te tjera. 

Shpallja e kushtetutes favorizoi edhe nje amnisti te pergjithshme. Ismail Klosi me ceten e tij del sheshit, pa u ndeshur me pasoja nga ana e administrates civile dhe ushtarake turke, ndersa Hajredin Fratari e le pergjithmone Izmirin e larget dhe kthehet ne atdhe. Celja e shkollave shqipe dhe ardhja e ketyre dy patrioteve, qe ishin bere shume te njohur, ishin ngjarjet dhe strumbullari i gjithe bisedave ne sofra, oda, sheshe fshatrash e shtepi mallakastriote. 

Ne shtepine e madhe te Rakip Isufit, Hajredinin e priten me mall e me nderime te medha, vellezerit, fisi i gjere i Zotajve dhe gjithe burrat e moshuar e te respektuar te Fratarit. Sulua, Hyseni e Ademi ishin bere burra dhe kishin marre ne dore punet e shumta te shtepise se tyre te madhe e te kamur. Por ajo qe zinte tani vendin me te rendesishem ne jeten e Hajredin Fratarit ishte martesa e tij me zonjen Sabrete Vila me te cilen qe njohur e miqesuar qysh kur ishte student ne Stamboll. Sabreti ishte e bukur e dinjitoze. Si shume pak vajza shqiptare te asaj kohe ajo kishte patur mundesine te studionte ne kolegjin turk te femrave ku pervec lendeve dhe shkencave tradicionale, zoterohej deri ne persosmeri gjuha, letersia, historia dhe kultura franceze. Sabreti ishte bije ne familjen Vila nga Frasheri i Permetit, e njohur dhe njeheresh si familje e traditave patriotike. Nga kjo familje ka pasur nje numer te madh zyrtaresh te larte ne administraten turke, ndersa, sic thone, babai i Sabretit, Mehmet Vila, i cili ne ate kohe merrej me tregti mjaft fitimprurese, qendren dhe shtepine e kishte ne Berat. Por Sabreti ne radhe te pare, nga e ema ishte mbesa e Frasherllinjve tane te medhenj. Edhe shkollimi i saj ne Stamboll duhet te kete qene ndikimi dashamires e largpames i Naimit dhe Samiut, te cilet, sic jemi ne dijeni, i jepnin shume rendesi arsimimit dhe emancipimit te femres shqiptare. Ndersa nga tregimet e te moshuarve dhe pasardhesve te familjes Fratari sigurohemi se edhe njohja e pare, edhe mendimi per martesen e tyre, eshte bere po ne familjen e dajove te Sabretit, ne shtepine e rilindasve tane te ndritur. 

Mbesa e Naimit dhe e Samiut, gruaja plot nur e autoritet, e ditur dhe e veshur me rroba aq te mira, nusja e Hajredin bej Fratarit, ishin arsye me se te mjaftueshme qe zonja Sabrete te pritej ne Mallakaster me te gjitha zakonet, traditat dhe nderet qe i takonin seres se saj. Mallakastra vertet ishte e varfer dhe populli fukara, por edhe gezimet e lumturine nuk i ndau asnjehere nga jeta e tij. Odat e medha te Rakip Isufit mbusheshin me miq e shoke, te afert e te larget, qe vinin per t'u cmallur, per te biseduar e per te uruar djalin e kurbetit me nusen e larget. Ka qene dashamiresia dhe kujtesa e disa miqve te moshuar mallakastriote dhe ndihma konkrete e pasardhesve direkt te familjes Fratari, qe bene te mundur te sqaroja disa nga momentet me te rendesishme nga jeta e zonjes Sabrete Vila. Keto momente ne fakt nuk perbejne kuriozitete, por vlera e kontribute, mesazhe te kohes dhe aktuale, prandaj edhe vendosa te mos i le pa i perdorur. 

Zonja Sabrete Vila nuk jetoi gjate. Mbas vdekjes tragjike te Hajredin Fratarit, ajo qendroi ne fshat ku u mor me zoterimin e prones dhe rritjen e dy djemeve te saj, Skenderit dhe Reuf Fratarit. Jane shume te pakte te moshuarit qe e mbajne mend ate sepse ne ate kohe ata vete nuk ishin vec femije te vegjel. Megjithate, nga ajo qe mbahet mend ne kujtesen e tyre, mund te vecojme tre momente shume domethenese ne jeten e saj. 

Mjaft i njohur ka qene qendrimi i zonjes Sabrete kur u vra Hajredin Fratari. Pati zera se ai u spiunua, u kallezua, se per te, ashtu si edhe per Ismail Klosin, pati inate e tendenca nga persona te vecante, qe deshironin dhe kerkonin eleminimin e tyre. Ne ato kohera edhe ne Mallakaster vepronte akti i gjakmarrjes me te gjitha format dhe forcen e vet. Fisi i Zotajve dhe familja Fratari i kishin te gjitha mundesite dhe potencialet per te kaluar ne veprime vetegjyqesie, per te hapur plage te tilla te renda qe do te ishte e veshtire te mbylleshin. Ketu ata u ndeshen me qendrimin e prere e te vendosur te zonjes Fratari, e cila u tha: "Nuk dua te degjoj ne shtepine time fjalen gjakmarrje, nuk dua t'i le femijet e mi dhe te miqve te mi mallakastriote peng te ketij kanuni mizor mesjetar." Kjo eshte aq e vertet sa qe edhe kur ceta e fratarakeve kapen rob nje detashment te madh rebelesh se bashku me komandantet e tyre ne fshatin e Greshices, nuk pushkatuan dhe nuk denuan asnje. I shoqeruan paqesisht deri ne Sinje dhe aty, ne baze te nje marreveshjeje me komitetin e Beratit, i shkembyen me mallakastriotet qe mbaheshin akoma ne burgun e prefektures. 

Edhe kjo mbahet mend.
Ne vitet 1917-18 ne Mallakaster u perhap epidemia e koleres. Midis atij fukaralleku, paditurie dhe plagesh mjerimi qe kishte lene Lufta e Pare Boterore, u krijua edhe nje situate akoma me e rende, e rrezikshme dhe e pashprese qe kerkonte e merrte jete femijesh, qe shuante familje te tera. Zonja Fratari, nga te paktat qe e dinin kete semundje, u vu ne krye te asaj ndihme qe mund te jepej ne ate kohe, per te evituar me te keqen ne kushtet e mungeses se plote te ndihmes mjekesore. Vec ilaceve qe mundi te siguronte, ajo u dha fshatareve gjithe gelqeren qe kishte ne gropa apo kaminat e saj, i mesoi si ta perdornin dhe vete, shtepi me shtepi, beri djegien dhe dezenfektimin e ambienteve qe ishin vatra e mbartes te kesaj epidemie vdekjeprurese. 

Zonja Fratari kujtohet edhe per dicka teper simbolike. Ne nje faqe kodre ajo thuri nje toke te mbetur prej kohesh si kullote dhe e mbolli e veseliti aty rreth shtatedhjete rrenje ullinj. Keta ullinj ajo i coi me doren e saj, tani jane bere si rrepe dhe gjelberojne ne te kater stinet. Ashtu sic deshironte ajo, sot e kesaj dite, faqa e kodres e veshur me ullinj quhet "Bacja e Hajredinit".

Zonja Sabrete Fratari nderroi jete ne vitin 1934 dhe u varros me nderime aty, mes te pareve te fisit te madh te Zotajve dhe te familjes se saj Fratari. 

*vijon....*

----------


## MI CORAZON

Inf, po ky qe ka firm ndertimi tani, inxh Fratari, a eshte i kesaj familjeje?

na shpjego pak se cbehet me kto dy familje ne vitet 1940-1960 ?

----------


## INFINITY©

> Inf, po ky qe ka firm ndertimi tani, inxh Fratari, a eshte i kesaj familjeje?
> 
> na shpjego pak se cbehet me kto dy familje ne vitet 1940-1960 ?


MI CORAZON, me c'me ka thene im ate sepse jane kushurinj te dyte te dy, ai qe ka firm ndertimi eshte i biri i Rauf Fratarit (dhe gjyshi im dhe Rauf Fratari ishin djem xhaxhallaresh), dmth Hajredin Fratari eshte direkt gjyshi i inxh Fratarit. 

Do vazhdoj te sjelle akoma pjese te librit dhe per me teper ne ato vite qe ke kerkuar ti, do sjelle cfare me tregoi im ate qe ndodhi me familjen.

----------


## INFINITY©

KREU I PESTE (vazhdimi)


*HAJREDIN FRATARI DHE ISMAIL KLOSI NE VITET 1908-1910*

Ne vitet 1908-1910 Hajredin Fratari po mbushte 30 vjec. Ai kishte marre te gjitha tiparet e nje burri te pjekur, ishte i formuar me njohuri te gjera, eksperience jete dhe pune, pa diskutuar ketu zgjuarsine e tij te natyrshme dhe aftesine komunikuese me te gjithe e per gjithcka. Prezenca e tij dinjitoze, ndjenjat e pastra dhe mendimet e palekundura mbushnin portretin e nje patrioti te madh idealist i vendosur per ta cuar deri ne fund ceshtjen e madhe te shpetimit dhe perparimit te atdheut. Personaliteti dhe prezenca e tij frymezonte siguri dhe besim jo ne dy-tre bisedues, por ne oda te mbushura me miq, sheshe e kuvende ku gjithmone gjendej i afruar dhe i rrethuar nga mallakastriotet qe e adhuronin me gjithe zemer. 

Bashkefshatari im, patrioti Demo Bajrami, me te cilin kam patur fatin dhe nderin te bisedoja shpesh here per ato kohera dhe per ata njerez, me tregonte: "Nga Drizari shkuam ne Fratar, te Zotajt, vete i peste. Isha une, Azbi Hasimi, Jemin Aliu, Bilo Ferkua dhe Aliko Llanaj. Jemini dhe Azbiu ishin dajo ne Zotaj, kurse une e kisha shok Hajredin Fratarin qe ne mejtepin e Kutes me Ismail efendiun. Na priten si ne ato kohera dhe sic priste ajo shtepi, u shtruam dhe u kenaqem me muhabete. Por sapo u cmallem e u qetesuam, mbaj mend se Hajredin beu filloi te na fliste: "...Kushtetuta qe dhane xhonturqit nuk eshte per ne, por per t'i zgjatur jeten e vete Turqise. Nuk kemi kohe per t'u menduar me gjate, nuk ka rruge tjeter per ne shqiptaret pervec asaj te shkeputjes nga perandoria anadollake. Shqiperia duhet te ndahet nje ore e me pare nga Turqia, perndryshe do te thahet e do te kalbet si ajo dega kur trungut te saj i ka shkuar sepata ne palce. Duhet te ngrihen ne kembe te gjithe shqiptaret, se keshtu bene dhe fituan edhe fqinjet tane afer dhe larg nesh. Se ja, u hapen tri shkolla, u bene edhe dy ceta, u hodhen edhe pese pushke e u zgjodhen edhe kater deputete, por nuk eshte kjo Shqiperia. Kemi bere shume pune te mira, po Shqiperine akoma nuk e kemi fituar. Turqia ka peseqind vjet qe eshte shtruar ne vatrat tona, u fuqizua dhe u dhjamos me gjakun dhe djersen e shqiptareve, rrenjet i ka futur e i ka shtrire sa gjere e gjate ne kete toke. Eshte shume e veshtire te shpetojme prej tyre, por ne mallakastriotet, kur i kthehemi ares per se dyti, nuk leme krisje e gjembace te na perzihen e te na mbulojne faren qe kemi mbjelle me doren tone. ..."

Hajredin Fratari i sapokthyer ne Mallakaster, me mire se kushdo tjeter dinte te tregonte e te analizonte punet dhe planet e Turqise dhe akoma me mire e me qarte dinte te frymezonte se c'duhej te benin ne ato momente shqiptaret dhe mallakastriotet e tij. Te gjitha takimet, bisedat dhe kuvendimet qe pati Hajredini gjate kesaj periudhe te shkurter te qendrimit ne fshat, mund te permblidhen me nje mendim te thjeshte, por te prere: "Jemi ne nje kohe kur femijet duhet te vazhdojne medoemos shkollen, burrat -- luften."

Nuk jemi te sigurte nese qe nje deshire e sinqerte e administrates se larte turke, ndonje nderhyrje miqesore apo edhe frika per ta lene Hajredin Fratarin ne vendin e tij te lindjes, por eshte fakt se, mbas dy -tre muajsh, si ishte kthyer nga Izmiri i larget, atij i vjen emerimi per nenprefekt ne Pogradec. Duke mos mundur te qendronte me gjate ne Mallakaster, se bashku me Sabretin, niset per te marre ne dore detyren e re qe e pati shume per zemer. Hajredini e dinte mire se Pogradeci dhe fshatrat rreth tij ishin po aq te bukur e te virgjer sa edhe ato te Mallakastres. Nuk do te kishte me perpare syve as vershimin e furishem, as oshetimen e thelle te Vjoses plake, por do te gezonte qetesine e kalter te Ohrit te madh e te mrekullueshem. Edhe per keto i kishte nevoje, sepse, ne te vertet, kishte nje zemer te bute qe prekej e gezohej si femije, vetem kur indinjohej nga ndonje padrejtesi, shperthente e merrte si zjarr. E kenaqur nga kjo levizje ishte edhe Sabreti, mbasi ne Elbasan ajo kishte te motren e saj, Sanijen, te martuar me Gani Bungon. Krijohej per te nje mundesi me e mire per nje komunikim me te lehte e me te favorshem me te. 

Per Hajredin Fratarin, Pogradeci do te ishte nje pozicion mjaft i volitshem per t'u lidhur e per te vepruar me popullin, me shoket dhe miqte e shumte, qe ai kishte zene qe ne Stamboll, ne trevat verilindore e akoma me shume ne Diber e ne Kosoven e madhe. Ngjarjet e medha ne vitet qe pasuan e cuan Hajredin Fratarin ne qendren e tyre me te rendesishme dhe ne afirmimin e tij si patriot i madh, i perkushtuar teresisht per gjithcka mendonin e punonin atdhetaret e vertete te ketyre viteve.

----------


## INFINITY©

KREU I GJASHTE
*PER LIRI E PAVARESI KOMBETARE*

Ne Mallakaster, si ne shume krahina e vise te tjera, miqesite midis familjeve te medha, te fisme e te pasura, kane qene nje realitet i njohur dhe i pranuar. Kur behej nje mik a lidhej nje miqesi e re, pyetej gjithandej dhe sqarohej mire sera, radha, gjendja ekonomike e keto pretendime shfaqen reciprokisht. Natyrisht pasuria vleresohej, por dicka me teper se ajo, peshonte nderi, fisnikeria, tradita, besa, prejardhja, trimeria dhe mikpritja qe plotesonin virtytet me te ndjeshme te familjes mallakastriote. 

Eshte e vertete qe krahina e Mallakastres zoteron nje hapesire te gjere gjeografike: ajo fillon nga kodrat e Patosit e deri te Shkembi i Kocit kufi me Tepelenen, nis nga Sinja e Beratit dhe del ne rrjedhen e Vjoses, qe e ndan me fshatrat e Laberise dhe te Lumit te Vlores. Gjithashtu eshte e sakte qe, per periudhen e viteve 1900-1910 krahina perfshinte pesedhjete e kater fshatra, por numri i popullsise ishte shume, shume i vogel. Ne librin me statistika te Teki Selenices "Shqiperia 1923" sigurohemi se kjo krahine kaq e madhe kishte vetem 17,582 banore. Per shume vite e dekada, per arsye e shkaqe nga me te ndryshmet, nuk levizi ndjeshem kjo shifer.

E sollem kete fat simbolik, jo per ndonje arsye te vecante, por per te dale ne nje mendim e per te argumentuar se shkalla dhe mendesia e njohjes, e lidhjeve miqesore dhe fisnore brenda ketij komuniteti relativisht te vogel, por gjithmone prezent ne troje shekullore, ishte e madhe, e pashmangshme, e qendrueshme, gati e shenjte. Ne jeten e perditshme mallakastriotet beheshin miq per koke nga mirekuptimi e toleranca qe i karakterizon, nga ndihma dhe perkrahja qe shpesh u duhej t'i jepnin njeri-tjetrit, nga interesa ekonomike qe nisnin me punimin se bashku te tokave, kullotat dhe stanet, qinosite e bagetive, deri te kembimi i shqerrave dhe kecave kur i shkepusnin nga tufat. Me keto bashkangjiteshin vellazeria ne bese, emri dhe qethja e flokut te femijeve e deri tek maredheniet me elementare si fqinje te mire, te cilat ishin te gjitha elemente bashkepunimi shoqeror dhe miqesie familjare. Me tej kemi disa momente shume te rendesishme: nizamlleku, kurbeti, rruget e perbashketa per ne tregje, rezistenca ndaj ekspeditave ushtarake dhe ndeshkimore, dalja ne kuvende, kenget e vallet ne dasma dhe psheretimat e loteve ne derte ishin faktoret me reale e te fuqishem qe i bashkonin, i lidhnin dhe i miqesonin ne dekada e shekuj brezat qe rriteshin dhe plakeshin ne Mallakaster. 

Ne kete kushte, rrethana e tradita, familjet Fratari dhe Klosi ishin te njohura, te mirekuptuara prej kohesh dhe pershtateshin ne shume plane me njera-tjetren. Si Fratari edhe Klosi jane pjese te aferta te asaj hapesire kodrinore qe shpesh quhet Mallakastra e Siperme. Nga Klosi ne Fratar, apo me mire te themi ne Zotaj, me kuaj te mire nuk mban me teper se nje ore rruge. 

Familjet Fratari dhe Klosi takoheshin shpesh ne miqesi te perbashketa dhe akoma me teper ne pleqesine e Mallakastres, e cila ne shekuj, duke mbledhur rreth vetes burrat me te mire e me te zgjuar te krahines, ka mundur te veproje si nje institucion i konsoliduar, si nje strukture autoritare e zgjedhur dhe e mbeshtetur nga populli. Si e tille, kjo pleqesi kishte te drejta te plota vendimmarrese dhe vepruese ne zgjidhjen e problemeve e kontradiktave te lindura midis individeve, fiseve, fshatrave, po edhe midis popullit dhe administrates turke. 

Keto tradita shekullore e maredhenie reciproke e kane bere lehtesisht te mundur njohjen, bashkepunimin dhe miqesine qe lidhen dhe e mbajten gjate gjithe jetes se tyre te dy patriotet e shquar te rilindjes ne Mallakaster, Hajredin Fratari dhe Ismail Klosi. Nese filllimisht kjo njohje dhe keto maredhenie kane nisur si midis dy shokeve e miqve intelektuale mallakastriote, me kalimin e shpejte te kohes ato behen shume te forta dhe ndricojne ne plane e sfera te shumta jete e veprimtarie intensive me qellime te larta e te shenjta. Idete qe perqafuan dhe veprimet patriotike qe nisen fillimisht ne menyre te pavarur, nuk mund te mbeteshin brenda vetes dhe aq me pak te panjohura per njeri-tjetrin. Marreveshja e bashkepunimi per nje qellim te vetem i nisur ne Mallakaster mori kuptimin e plote ne formimin dhe pjesemarrjen e tyre si te pare ne Komitetin Shqiptar te Beratit. Ky komitet u krijua ne qendren politike, administrative dhe ekonomike qe kishte nen juridiksion Fierin, Lushnjen, Mallakastren dhe Skraparin, ne Beratin e lashte e me tradita po aq te lashta patriotike dhe rilindase. 

_vazhdon..._

----------


## MI CORAZON

Po inxhinieri gjeolog Sulo Klosi qe kishte studiuar ne europe a ka te beje me kte fis atdhetar?

----------


## naqeta

Patriotet Hajredin Fratari dhe Ismail Klosi dhe kapiteni Baki Gjebreja  u varen ne litare nga forcat e Haxhi Qamilit i cili e dogji 3 here Mallakastren.
Nga familja e Hamiteve ishte komandant  i çetes se Mallakastre se eger  ne luften e Vlores 1920 
Halim Hamiti ishte per Mallakastren e eger dhe  Hysni Toska  komandant i Xhandarmeris ne qeverin e Ismail Qemalit ,qe Halimin e kishte xhaxhain e vjehrrit te tij(niperat e Rapo Hekalit)ishte per Mallakastren.
Uran Butka ka shkruajtur :
E VERTETA E LUFTES SE MALLAKASTRES ME 1943.
Eshte bere dhe nje film dekumentar ''MALLAKASTRA SIç KA QENE''
Aty jepet dhe shtepia e Rakip FRatarit atdhetarit te shquar ,nje shtepi 140 vjeçare me 16 dhoma .(gjejeni materialin ne google per ta lexuar )
Ne kohen e luftes u ndane (siç ishte ne ate kohe ) disa pinjolle te familjes nuk djekin te njejten fryme me paraardhesit ,do mundohem ti shtjelloj ,po eshte pak e veshtire sepse  Mallakastriotit e kan pasur zakon qe perseritnin emrat e gjysherve tek femijet ,psh Ismaili i pare ,beri Qemalin ,Qemali beri Ismailin e dyte e keshtu me rradhe ...
Ne kohen e luftes siç e thash nga nje ane ishte Mehmet Shehu ,Bilbil Klosi ,Qemal Klosi dhe nga krahu tjeter nacionalistet Besim Belishova ,Rauf Fratari ,Tefik Sfiri etj.
Inxhinjeri i gjeologjise qe kishte mbaruar ne France Sulo Klosi eshte vellai i Qemal Klosit qe bashke me Bilbil Klosin (ish minister i drejtesis ,baxhanak me Ramiz Aline ,babai i perkthyesit te Skenderbeut Ardian Klosit )i kishin denuar me vdekje 150 vete ,Bilbili  dhe si antar i 
komisionit te debim internimeve kishte internuar me qindra familje .
Qemal Klosi denonte njerez ne gjykaten e Vlores ku te vellane Sulo ja varrnin ne Rubik .
Ne fillim e shkarkuan pastaj e vune perseri ne detyre ,me duket se ka qene zv minister i komunikacioneve dhe drejtor i portit te Durresit .
Femijet e te vellait Sulos i rriti ai dhe i shkolloi Editin dhe Ismailin .
Fatos Klosi  ish shefi i SHIKUT   eshte i biri i Qemal Klosit .

Nuk e di se te sqarova ndonje çik Mi Corason .
(ne shtepi kam nja dy fotografi te luftetareve te fisit  Hamiti nga lufta e vlores 1920)
I kam botuar dhe tek BULETINI botim i bashkis se Fierit .

----------

egli90 (06-06-2017)

----------


## MI CORAZON

Thx Naqeta, por me bere pak lemsh me kte lidhjen Klos qemal fatos ardian e sulo klos.

Kush e "varrte" ne rubik inxh Sulon qe ish diplomuar ne France?

me sqaro pak.

----------


## naqeta

> Thx Naqeta, por me bere pak lemsh me kte lidhjen Klos qemal fatos ardian e sulo klos.
> 
> Kush e "varrte" ne rubik inxh Sulon qe ish diplomuar ne France?
> 
> me sqaro pak.


Suloja eshte i vellai i Qemal Klosit ,Qemal Klosi eshte babai i Fatos Klosit ,ish shefit te SHIKUT .
Sulon e vrane me grupin e Ish deputeteve ,edhe pse njihej me Enverin qe kur kishin qene ne France8bile kam lexuar qe e bija e Sulos ne shkrim ka shkruajtur  :qenka: e kur e pyeten Enverin per kete ai ishte shprehur qe nuk dinte gje (si gjithmone ) dhe ishte gjithashtu dhe vellai i Qemal Klosit dhe kushuriri i Bilbil Klosit qe ishte ministri i drejtesis .
Lemsh kane qene keto ,por njeri -tjetrin e kane mbajtur .
Une njoh pjesen tjeter te fisit qe jane mjek ,inxhinjere ,nuk jane marre si keto me krime por njeri -tjetrin e kane mbajtur.

----------


## INFINITY©

KREU I GJASHTE (vazhdimi)

*PER LIRI E PAVARESI KOMBETARE*

Ne vitet 1911-12 Hajredin Fratari dhe Ismail Klosi jane nder delegatet me aktive ne kuvendet qe nisin nga Manastiri i Cepos, ne Drashovice dhe ne Sinje, sepse pjesemarrja e tyre ne keto tubime eshte edhe ne krye te cetave te armatosura mallakastriote, te cilat ne festet e tyre te bardha paten shkruar fjalet e shenjta: "Liri, a Vdekje!".

Perpara se te nisnin veprimet ushtarake dhe kryengritja e armatosur te perballej me forcat e garnizoneve dhe operacioneve turke, udheheqesit e Mallakastres dhe Shqiperise se Jugut u munduan te siguronin arme e municione te domosdoshme per te pajisur cetat popullore qe ishin grumbulluar dhe prisnin perkrah tyre. 

Nen titullin "Kryengritja e Toskerise" ne gazeten "Liria e Shqiperise", date 15. 12. 1911 jepen edhe disa pershkrime luftimesh dhe perpjekjesh te cetave mallakastriote kunder formacioneve dhe reparteve turke ne muajt e fundit te ketij viti. Ne njerin prej ketyre mesojme: "Mbasi u vendos qe cdo cete te shkonte ne krahinen e vet, ajo e Mallakastres, gjate udhetimit te saj takoi me taborin turk. Turqit hapen zjarr te paret mbi shqiptaret. Mbas dy ore luftimesh te pergjakshme mallakastriotet u hodhen ne sulm dhe kapen njezet ushtare dhe oficer rober. Mbasi i carmatosen i lane te lire, duke u thene se shqiptari nuk ha pula te ngordhura". 

Kur arriten ne Mallakaster kryengritesit bene edhe nje luftim te fundit, i cili jepet vetem si nje lajm i shkurter ne gazeten "Liria e Shqiperise": "Hajredin Hamiti me ceten e Mallakastres sulmon trupen turke te komanduar nga bimbashi Ismail Haki Libohova ne fshatin e Cakranit dhe e ndjek ate...". Na duhet te sqarojme se Hajredin Hamiti eshte i biri i Musa Hamitit. Ne vitet 1910-12, ai ishte nje nga udheheqesit dhe luftetaret me te shkuar te kryengritjes antiosmane ne Mallakaster, Vlore e Tepelene. Ai eshte i nje moshe, shok, mik e bashkeluftetar i pandare me Ismail Klosin. Lidhje e miqesi akoma me te ngushte ai ka me Hajredin Fratarin, me te cilin, kur kemi folur per familjen Fratari, kemi permendur lidhjen e tyre fisnore si dajo te Hamitit dhe Rrapo Hekalit. 

_vazhdon..._

----------


## naqeta

> KREU I GJASHTE (vazhdimi)
> 
> *PER LIRI E PAVARESI KOMBETARE*
> 
> Ne vitet 1911-12 Hajredin Fratari dhe Ismail Klosi jane nder delegatet me aktive ne kuvendet qe nisin nga Manastiri i Cepos, ne Drashovice dhe ne Sinje, sepse pjesemarrja e tyre ne keto tubime eshte edhe ne krye te cetave te armatosura mallakastriote, te cilat ne festet e tyre te bardha paten shkruar fjalet e shenjta: "Liri, a Vdekje!".
> 
> Perpara se te nisnin veprimet ushtarake dhe kryengritja e armatosur te perballej me forcat e garnizoneve dhe operacioneve turke, udheheqesit e Mallakastres dhe Shqiperise se Jugut u munduan te siguronin arme e municione te domosdoshme per te pajisur cetat popullore qe ishin grumbulluar dhe prisnin perkrah tyre. 
> 
> Nen titullin "Kryengritja e Toskerise" ne gazeten "Liria e Shqiperise", date 15. 12. 1911 jepen edhe disa pershkrime luftimesh dhe perpjekjesh te cetave mallakastriote kunder formacioneve dhe reparteve turke ne muajt e fundit te ketij viti. Ne njerin prej ketyre mesojme: "Mbasi u vendos qe cdo cete te shkonte ne krahinen e vet, ajo e Mallakastres, gjate udhetimit te saj takoi me taborin turk. Turqit hapen zjarr te paret mbi shqiptaret. Mbas dy ore luftimesh te pergjakshme mallakastriotet u hodhen ne sulm dhe kapen njezet ushtare dhe oficer rober. Mbasi i carmatosen i lane te lire, duke u thene se shqiptari nuk ha pula te ngordhura". 
> ...




Hajredini  Hamiti(Hekali  neper librat e historise i gjen dhe me dy mbiemra )
) ka qene dhe vjehrri i Hysni Toskes ,komandant i xhandarmerise ne qeverine e pare Shqiptare  ate te Ismail Qemalit ,ngritesi i flamurit diten e shpalljes te pavaresise ne Tepelene ,deputet i perhershem i Beratit ne kohen e monarkise etj 
etj..  Ja diçka nga lufterat ne ate zone ne ate kohe 
Forcat rebele te Haxhi Qamilit kishin perveshur krahet dhe tmerronin popullsine e Myzeqes me masakra te papara .
Shkrime per keto ngjarje ka  revista ''Zeri i Shqiperis ''botuar nga themistokli Germenji ne Sofie .
Kurse S.Vllamasi tek ''Ballafaqimet politike ne Shqiperi ''fq 103 ) e pershkruan keshtu luften :
''Ne manastirin e Ardenices ,Hysni Toska luftoi trimerisht duke lene mjaft te vrare ,por ju vrane dhe luftetaret e tij Riza dhe Godo Hekali te dy niperit e Rrapo Hekalit dhe vellezerit e vjehrrit te tij Hajredin Hekalit .
u  vrane ne keto luftime dhe luftetare te tjere 3 nga Hekali ,2 nga Romsi e Shaqir Margelliçi, u plagos rende  Mete  Drenia ...
Pas ketyre luftemeve rebelet e Haxhi Qamilit perparojne ne drejtim te Kozares per te pushtuar Beratin ,prefekti i kerkon Hysniut atje per te mbrojtur qytetin ,Hysniu shkoi me te gjitha forcat qe dispononte ,por qendron i rrethuar per 5 dite deri sa çan rrethimin dhe hidhet ne sulm .
''Si i vrane borizanin ,Salihu nga Siqeca ,Hysniu hipi ne Xhami te Murat çelepies vet i dyte dhe i binte rebeleve nga minareja dhe si linte te qellonin mbi ushtaret e tij .
Rebelet e liruan vendin dhe moren malin .(Lef Ndoci ''Jeta e Hysni Toskes ''arkivi qendror shteteror fondi 32 ,dosja 50,fleta 9-15)
por ne 14 korrik 1914  rewbelet pushtojne Beratin dhe Fierin .
Pikerisht ne kete moment u ekzekutuan prej rebeleve tre patriot .
Hajredin Fratari 
Ismail Klosi 
Baki Gjebrea

----------


## saura

Historia e popullit tone eshte deformuar ne menyre te turpshme nga regjimi i Enver  Hoxhes .
Levizja e Haxhi Qamilit eshte paraqitur si nje levizje e fshatarsise kunder bejlereve ,per te treguar qe ka pasur lufte klasash ne regjimet e kaluara.
E verteta eshte qe Haxhi Qamili luftoi per kthimin e Turqise ,donte ta zevendesonte flamurin e Skenderbeut me bajrakun e osmanllinjve .
Ne ate kohe Shqiperia e kishte shpallur pavaresin dhe dhe po orintohej drejt perendimit .
Te mohosh luften e patrioteve te vertete qe luftuan kunder pushtuesve dhe te lartesosh ate qe bashkepunoi dhe me kriminelet  grek dhe shkateruan Toskerin duke vrare shume e shume patriot  eshte turp ,prandaj historia shqiptare duhet te ndryshoje dhe te shkruhet ne baze te fakteve qe ndodhen neper arkivat tona (pa retushime ).

----------


## saura

Uran Butka: E vërteta e luftës së Mallakastrës më 1943
(Dërguar më: 27/12/08) Fatmira Nikolli

Një film për historinë e Mallakastrës që nga lashtësia e deri më sot. Një shikim i imët i ngjarjeve të bujshme që kanë tronditur qytetin. Të vërtetat e pathëna dhe ato të fshehura. Jepen figura të gjalla e dokumente, rrëfime mbi pjesë të historisë dhe të emrave më të njohur të zonës, viktimat e diktaturës komuniste dhe fjalët e fundit të tyre, dhe ajo çfarë shkruhet në dosjet gjyqësore të të dënuarve. Por filmi i ri dokumentar "Mallakastra siç ka qenë" ka edhe më shumë për të thënë. Ai dha premierën e tij dje paradite në mjediset e Muzeut Historik Kombëtar. Me skenar të Uran Butkës, regji e realizim filmik të Enver Shehut e Ilir Muskajt, filmi u prit shumë mirë nga publiku kryeqytetas, për arsye të risive që sjell në këtë gjini dhe në historinë e kulturën shqiptare.
Zoti Butka, ju jeni skenarist i këtij filmi historik dokumentar. Çfarë sjell ai?
Ky është një film historik sepse sfondi, ngjarjet, personalitetet janë historikë. Është zgjedhur një trevë si Mallakastra me tradita atdhetare, luftarake dhe demokratike, por edhe me bëma e drama të mëdha, tipike për historinë e Shqipërisë. E veçanta është se, nuk flitet veç për një ngjarje apo një periudhe të caktuar, por për historinë integrale të Mallakastrës e më gjerë, duke filluar nga lashtësia me Bylisin, Nikajën, Margëlliçin, Gurëzën, Cakranin, Kalamatrëngën e vendndodhje historike e tjera dhe duke mbaruar në ditët e sotme. Qysh në lashtësi lulëzuan qytetet ilire si Bylisi, si edhe Nikaia, të cilët luajtën një rol të rëndësishëm në jetën e Ilirisë. Epitafi i qëndisur artistikisht në ar e argjend, i mbiquajturi Epitafi i Glavnicës së Ballshit, është një monument i çmuar i kulturës shqiptare.
Vetëm teatri i Bylisit, i ngritur në shek.III para Krishtit, zinte 9000 shikues. Pranë tij ishte ndërtuar stadiumi, gjimnazi dhe shëtitorja. Në mënyrë të plotë e të dokumentuar trajtohen periudhat e mëvonshme të historisë së Mallakastrës. Pushtimin osman, mallakastriotët e pritën me luftë dhe e vazhduan me kryengritje. Në shekullin e XV ata u dalluan në mjaft beteja të udhëhequra nga heroi kombëtar Skënderbeu, sidomos në betejën e përgjakshme të Beratit në vitin 1455. Po ashtu gjerësisht jepet me figura të gjalla e dokumente lëvizja kundër reformave të Tanzimatit, e udhëhequr nga heroi popullor Rrapo Hekali që u shqua në luftimet për çlirimin e Beratit si edhe në luftërat në Mallakastër kundër pushtuesve osmanë. Në betejën e famshme të Greshicës, që vazhdoi tri ditë, luftëtarët nga gjithë fshatrat e Mallakastrës me udhëheqës Rrapo Hekalin si edhe kapedanin greshiciot Sulo Zeneli, kapedanin Muhamet Hodaj nga Çorrushi e të tjerë si edhe luftëtarët e Lumit të Vlorës, u përleshën me ushtrinë turke, e thyen atë dhe u zunë të gjallë tre pashallarë. Varret e 300 lebërve vlonjatë të vrarë janë ruajtur deri në ditët tona. Në betejën e Greshicës morën pjesë edhe gratë trimëresha të krahinës. Në periudhën e ndritur të Rilindjes e të pavarësisë, mallakastriotët janë përpjekur për arsimimin, ndërgjegjësimin kombëtar dhe luftën me armë për liri epavarësi. Shquhen sidomos, nipërit e Rrapo Hekalit, Selfo Hamiti dhe Musa Hamiti. "Konsulli austrohungarez në Vlorë në gusht të vitit 1900 i raportonte Vienës: "Në tre vitet që unë kam kaluar në Vlorë, pata në disa raste prova se mallakastriotët, nën udhëheqjen e Selfo dhe Musa aga Hekalit, interesohen për shkrimin shqip. Atyre u janë dërguar abetare edhe prej Bukureshtit". Në film jepet shtëpia e ndërtuar 140 vjet më parë nga Rakip Fratari, atdhetar dhe intelektual i njohur. Kjo shtëpi tipike mallakastriote e shek.19, me 16 dhoma, tavane e gur të gdhendur, u kthye në depo grumbullimi në kohën e socializmit. Hajredin Fratari, që kishte kryer studimet për drejtësi në Stamboll, ku u ushqye me idetë rilindase, ngriti në këtë shtëpi edhe një shkollë ku mësohej fshehtas shqipja, qysh në vitin 1906 me mësues Ibrahim Frashërin dhe e ktheu këtë shtëpi në çerdhe të kryengritësve të lirisë. Edhe sot dëgjohet në Mallakastër jehona e zërit të Hajredinit: "Çdo shtëpi mallakastriote të bëhet shkollë, çdo mallakastriot të bëhet mësues". Shkollat e para publike shqipe u çelën në Cakran në nëntor të vitit 1908 me mësues Mustafa Hoxhë Vreshtazin dhe në Kutë në dhjetor 1908 me mësues Ismail Efendi Shehun. Por mallakastriotët luftuan edhe me pushkë. Gazeta "Liri e Shqipërisë e vitit 1911" shkruante: "Çeta e Mallakastrës me komandant Musa aga Hekalin në krye takoi me taborin turk gjatë udhëtimit të saj. Turqit hapën zjarr të parët mbi shqiptarët. Mbas dy orë luftimesh të përgjakshme, mallakastriotët trima me Musa aga Hekalin që udhëhiqte çetën, u hodhën në sulm dhe kapën 20 ushtarë e oficerë robër. Mbasi i çarmatosën, i lanë të litë duke u thënë se shqiptari nuk ha pula të ngordhura". Mihal Grameno shkruante: "Më 1911 kish ardhur në Stamboll Bektash Cakrani me të ndjerin Baki Gjirokastra. Gjithmonë bashkoheshin në zyrën "Shqiptari" drejtuar nga Dervish Hima. E gjetëm të arësyeshme të ftojmë deputetët shqiptarë Nexhip bej Dragën dhe Hasan Bej Prishtinën. Këtë barrë e mori përsipër Dervish Hima dhe Bektash Cakrani që t'i lajmëronin dhe kësisoj, në orën e caktuar u mblodhëm në hotel "Imperial". Nexhip bej Draga dhe Hasan bej Prishtina thanë që për Kosovën kanë shpresën më të madhe për një kryengritje të përgjithshme. Për Toskërinë duhet arritur të krijohen një çetë këtu e një çetë atje për të dhënë ngjyrën e bashkimit gegë e toskë të kësaj kryengritjeje. Në Toskëri u nisëm unë, Bakiu dhe Bektash Cakrani". Është nder për Mallakastrën, që në kuvendin kombëtar të Junikut, maj 1912, në Kosovë mori pjesë atdhetari Hajredin Fratari me luftëtarë mallakastriotë. Në Junik u vendos krijimi i komiteteve dhe nisja e kryengritjes antiosmane në të gjithë hapësirën shqiptare. Më pas, Kuvendi i Sinjës, ku kishte një pjesëmarrje nga gjithë Shqipëria e Jugut, e bëri Mallakastrën epiqendrën e ngjarjeve të mëdha. Çetat kryengritëse të Mallakastrës gjatë korrikut i dëbuan forcat turke përtej Vjosës deri në kodrat mbi Vlorë, ndërsa në gusht hynë në qytetin e Fierit dhe më 16 gusht 1912, bashkë me forcat e tjera, çliruan Beratin. Atdhetarët mallakastriotë kontribuuan mjaft në luftën për pavarësi. Ata pritën Ismail Qemalin e delegatët e tjerë në sheshin e Flamurit dhe u bënë mbështetës të qeverisë së Vlorës dhe protagonistë të pavarësisë. Përfaqësuesi i Mallakastrës dhe firmëtari i vetëm i aktit të Pavarësisë nga krahina e Mallakastrës ishte patrioti Hajredin Cakrani. Në këtë film jepen të gjalla luftimet e mallakastriotëve kundër rebelimit haxhiqamilist që e dogji tri herë Mallakastrën dhe vari në litar dy figurat më të mëdha të saj Ismail Klosin dhe Hajredin Fratarin. Kur Musa Qazimi dha urdhër t'i zgjidhnin zinxhirët dhe t'u lidhnin sytë me shami të zeza para pushkatimit, Ismail Klosi e hodhi tutje shaminë dhe tha: "S'dua të lidhem me shami. Dua të shikoj gjakun tim të rrjedhë valë-valë dhe të sigurohem në është aq i kuq sa edhe flamuri i kombit tonë. Vdes i gëzuar, se vdes shqiptar!". Ndërsa Hajredin Fratarin tha:"Qëlloni, o ushtarë të Myftiut dhe të turkut, qëlloni!- thirri ai. "Nuk dua t'u dridhet as dora as syri se edhe ju shqiptarë jini. Më shikoni mua dhe mos u trembni nga vdekja. Ju nuk shikoni dot në këtë errësirë, por do të gdhijë dita që gjaku im, së bashku me diellin, do t'ju çelë sytë dhe do t'ju japë dritë fëmijëve tuaj të pafajshëm". Ngjarjet kulmore, në të cilat mallakastriotët kanë dhënë ndihmesën e tyre, janë Kongresi i Lushnjës dhe lufta e Vlorës, në vitin 1920. Mallakastra u përfaqësua në Kongresin Kombëtar të Lushnjës nga Bektash Cakrani, delegat aktiv, i cili u zgjodh edhe deputet në këshillin kombëtar. Kongresi i Lushnjës u shpreh për pavarësinë e plotë të Shqipërisë. Komandanti i forcave mbrojtëse të Kongresit të Lushnjës, ishte nënkoloneli Hysni Toska, një nga komandantët më aktivë në Luftën e Vlorës, që nga Bestrova e deri në det. Nën udhëheqjen e Halim Hamitit, anëtar i Mbrojtjes Kombëtare dhe pjesëmarrës në mbledhjet e Barçallasë e të Beunit, mbi 1000 luftëtarë mallakastriotë luftuan kundër italianëve.
Ç'ndodhi gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore në Mallakastër? Si e jep filmi juaj ?
Mallakastriotët atdhetarë e pritën me indinjatë pushtimin fashist të Shqipërisë, luftuan në Bestrovë të Vlorës kundër italianëve dhe organizuan në Mallakastër rezistencën antifashiste. Ata luftuan edhe kundër pushtuesve gjermanë në disa beteja. Në film u jepet vendi i merituar ngjarjeve të Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Deri në Konferencën e Mukjes mallakastriotët luftuan bashkërisht kundër pushtuesve. Shembulli më i shkëlqyer i bashkëpunimit të nacionalistëve dhe partizanëve në luftë, ishte beteja e përbashkët e Ruzhdijes, më 13 mars 1943. Ushtria italiane u nis nga Fieri me dy batalione me 1000 ushtarë që të nënshtronin Mallakastrën. Italianët përdorën artilerinë dhe aviacionin kundër forcave të rezistencës shqiptare, të përbëra nga çetat nacionaliste të komanduara nga Tefik Cfiri si edhe çetës partizane të komanduar nga Xhelal Staravecka dhe Rahman Uruçi. Pas tre ditë lufte, italianët dhe mercenarët e Isa Toskës u thyen, duke lënë 29 të vrarë e të plagosur. Nga forcat shqiptare u vra duke luftuar trimërisht ballisti Jashar Cakrani, një nga dëshmorët e parë të Mallakastrës gjatë luftës së Dytë Botërore, si edhe partizani i çetës së Lushnjës, Hysen Kaja, dëshmori i parë i Myzeqesë. Në Konferencën e Mukjes e përfaqësuan Mallakastrën tre figura të rëndësishme: Rauf Fratari, Kadri Cakrani dhe Mit'at Araniti. Pas prishjes së Marrëveshjes së Mukjes nga PKSH dhe jugosllavët, u prish ky bashkëpunim dhe në Mallakastër, si edhe në krahinat e tjera nisi lufta civile e urdhëruar nga E.Hoxha e emisarët jugosllavë Popoviç e Mugosha. Kjo luftë në Mallakastër qe e përgjakshme, sepse edhe përplasja ishte e madhe dhe udhëheqësit ishin nga më kryesorët në historinë e kësaj lufte. Nga njëra anë Mehmet Shehu, Bilbil Klosi, Qemal Klosi etj dhe nga ana tjetër nacionalistët Bektash Cakrani, Tefik Cfiri, BesimBelishova, Rauf Fratari e të tjerë.
Çfarë pasojash solli lufta civile në Mallakastër?
Lufta Civile në Mallakastër e prirë dhe e provokuar nga Mehmet Shehu etj, solli shkatërrime dhe mynxyra të mëdha në Mallakastër. Më 3 nëntor 1943 Brigada I, i sulmoi nacionalistët afër Ballshit, ku u zhvillua një luftë e rreptë". "Vetëm sulmi i qërronte hesapet me nacionalistët", - thoshte Mehmet Shehu. U vranë pa gjyq nacionalistët e shquar Qazim Selfo Hekali me të birin përpara derës së shtëpisë, Hysni Toska me të birin, Skënderin, Drizarin, të cilit i prenë kokën. Komunistët vranë dhe masakruan në kalanë e Margëlliçit dhe Gjinoqar, duke u prerë edhe kokat ballistëve Hair Isufaj dhe Nuri Kora. Me atentate vranë Hekuran Metën dhe Sinan Metën nga Gorishova si edhe Nure Jaupin nga Romësi. Po ashtu, në Qafën e Sqepurit më 2.06.1944 ekzekutuan Qani Sulo Rakipin nga Fratari, bashkëluftëtar i Rauf Fratarit dhe kundërshtar i komunizmit. Nga ana tjetër, u pushkatuan pa gjyq e pa faj dhjetë këshilltarët e Hekalit: Islam Sadiku, kryetar i këshillit nacionalçlirimtar dhe Taip Ymeri, Isa Zeqiri, Ali Ismaili, Godo Kamberi, Qerim Jemini, Hamza Jonuzi, Rexhep Ymeri, Ahmet Sheme, Veli Hasani- anëtarë. Këta këshilltarë, viktima të pafajshme të luftës civile, nuk janë vrarë nga gjermanët, siç jepet në filmin "Këshilltarët". Ata u arrestuan nga komandanti i operacionit ballisti Kujtim Cakrani dhe u pushkatuan në shkollën e Gorishovës nga Isuf Hasani, për hakmarrje të dy vëllezërve të tij të vrarë nga terrori komunist. Viktima të shumta solli në Mallakastër diktatura komuniste, që çoi në plumb e në litar me mijëra nacionalistë e atdhetarë mallakastriotë të pafajshëm. Fitimtarët çuan në litar, në plumb, në burgje e internime me qindra nacionalistë e antikomunistë të Mallakastrës. Vetëm në gjyqet ushtarake të vitit 1945 u pushkatuan 42 persona, nga të cilët edhe Qazim Malo, Islam Lamçe, Xhaferr Aliko, Muharrem Kula, Metë Metohu me dy të bijtë, Ademin 17 vjeç dhe Ahmetin 23, Qemal Dule, Riza Heko, Skëndo Bilo, Mustafa Ademi, Daut Nure; 23 të tjerë me burgim të përjetshëm, të cilët pothuaj vdiqën nëpër burgje. Qindra të tjerë me burgime të ndryshme.
A mund të na përmendni disa figura nacionaliste që u dënuan nga regjimi komunist?
Bektash Cakrani, u arrestua nga komunistët dhe doli në gjyq më 1945, ku ai dëshmon: "Në të vërtetë programi, d.m.th, Dekalogu i Ballit Kombëtar ka qenë i mirë, por mbeti në letër e shkruar dhe e thatë, sepse nuk u zbatua d.m.th, nuk u bë një luftë për demokraci, përderisa u shkaktua vëllavrasja." Bektash Cakrani ishte antifashist, u burgos nga italianët, iu shmang vëllavrasjes me Nacionalçlirimtaren dhe nuk bashkëpunoi me gjermanët. Ai u drejtohet gjyqtarëve: "E quaj për detyrë të sqaroj para jush dhe opinionit publik akuzat që më bën zoti prokuror, akuza të cilat, po të ishin të vërteta, do të më ngarkonin me tradhti të lartë karshi popullit e atdheut, kurse e vërteta qëndron ndryshe, pasi unë qysh në moshën më të njomë e gjer më sot në moshën e thinjave të bardha, çdo gjë të shtrenjtë e të shenjtë të trupit e të mendjes sime ia kam kushtuar së mirës së përbashkët duke vepruar sipas parimit kryesor: Çdo gjë për Atdhe, Atdheu mbi të gjitha!" Megjithatë e dënuan me vdekje dhe e pushkatuan. Edhe Tefik Cfirin Gjyqi komunist e dënoi me vdekje, me pushkatim, edhe pse ai e mbylli luftën e tij antifashiste me luftimet kundër gjermanëve nga Burizana ne Lezhë, shtator 1943. Fjalët e tij përpara gjyqit: Prokurori i popullit më akuzon mua si përçarësin e Mallakastrës, gjë që s'i përshtatet realitetit. Unë jam përpjekur me gjithë shpirt për të qenë të vëllazëruar si një trup i pandarë pa dallim ideologjie e kështu të marshonim së bashku drejt të njëjtit objektiv: Çlirimit të Atdheut dhe sigurimit të demokracisë shqiptare. Z.Prokuror kërkon kokën time në litar si kundërshtar i idesë së tij, por idetë, zotërinj gjyqtarë nuk janë ferra, që po t'i shkulësh, thahen. Ato luftohen me kondra-ide dhe jo me gjak…Por në qoftë se është nevoja që koka e Tefik Cfirit të vihet në litar, siç e kërkoi prokurori, për interesat e shtetit dhe lumturinë e popullit, unë do ta prisnja me kënaqësi…Rroftë Shqipëria!" Besim Belishova, komandant i çetës nacionaliste më 1942, mandej komandant batalioni me gradën major, që ka luftuar kundër pushtuesve, por edhe kundër forcave nacionalçlirimtare. Mehmet Shehu, në përgjigjen që i shkruan Besim Belishovës, kur ky e kritikon Mehmetin për grabitjen e bagëtive, thotë: "Dhe bagëtitë i kemi sekuestruar bashkë me anëtarë të Ballit dhe i kemi ngrënë së bashku, ashtu siç luftuam së bashku" . Përpara gjyqit ushtarak, në korrik 1945, ai deklaron: " Unë në fillim kam marrë pjesë në Frontin NÇ, por më vonë, tue parë se Balli Kombëtar po organizohej dhe si një organizatë nacionaliste mua më pëlqeu dhe mora pjesë deri në përfundim të kësaj, sepse me dekalogun, parashiheshin veprime të mira në favor të popullit dhe luftë kundër okupatorit… Balli Kombëtar nuk ka dashur derdhjen e gjakut shqiptar me shqiptar dhe për këtë dha prova: Mbledhja e Mukajt është bërë me qëllim të afroheshin pikëpamjet dhe të evitohej gjakderdhja vëlla me vëlla.. Prandaj do të ishte më mirë për zotin prokuror që t'ia vinte gishtin plagës aty ku dhemb dhe të mos më cilësojë si tradhtar, për të vetmen arsye se kombin e kam vënë në radhë të parë dhe idenë në radhë të dytë. Në anë tjetër, pse kërkoj Kosovën e Çamërinë, vende shqiptare, të cilat s'mund t'i mohoj dhe sakrifikoj për hir të një ideje. Prandaj, do të ishte mirë, që zoti prokuror të më cilësonte si kundërshtar të një partie, e cila, për të siguruar dhe marrë fuqinë në duar, për interesat e partisë, dënon e zhduk kundërshtarin". Me qindra nacionalistë u burgosën dhe vdiqën burgjeve e kampeve të internimit. Ja burgu famëkeq i Spaçit, ku shpërtheu më 21 maj1973 revolta e të burgosurve politikë. Të burgosurit morën burgun dhe për dy ditë e dy net atje valoi flamuri kombëtar pa yllin e kuq. Një shembull heroik i qëndresës, i vetëmohimit dhe i grishjes për liri. Katër drejtuesit kryesorë të revoltës, u pushkatuan. Një nga këta martirë është biri i Mallakastrës, Hajri Pashaj, nga Hekali. I ati, Zenel Pashaj patriot, luftëtar kundër pushtuesve dhe rebelëve dhe antikomunist, u burgos dhe vdiq nga torturat në burgun e Gjirokastrës. Hajriu u dënua tri herë me burg, në vitin 1961 për tentativë arratisjeje, në vitin 1965 me 13 vjet në burgun e Spaçit sipas nenit 55 dhe dënimi i tretë me pushkatim për pjesëmarrje në këtë revoltë. Diktatura, ndonëse po hiqte shpirt, bëhej gjithnjë e më e pamëshirshme. Hajri Pashaj, përballet me zv./Ministrin e Brendshëm, Feçorr Shehun, edhe ky nga Hekali, që kishte shkuar në Spaç për të shtypur revoltën. "Unë i thashë, e ke njohur tim atë dhe e di mirë se kush ka qenë ai, në atë kohë ju hiqnit kapelën para tij. I thashë, ju kini 30 vjet që e keni pushtetin dhe keni frikë, keni 12 vjet që nuk keni bërë asnjë falje; kur ishit lidhur me BS bënit falje çdo dy vjet. Tani u prishët me Kinën dhe se me kë dreqin jeni lidhur, nuk e dimë. Juve ju ka ardhur laku në fyt. Ti e ke vendin këtu në burg, në vendin tim…Pas fjalëve të Hajri Pashajt, filluan britmat nga të dënuarit "Javdekje, ja liri! Ju jeni kriminelë, keni 30 vjet që na mbani në burg!". Regjimi kriminal i Enver Hoxhës, asgjësoi jo vetëm familjet e mëdha dhe njerëz të shquar, por gradualisht edhe trashëgimtarët e tyre. Një nga këta ishte, Hajdar Halimi, kryetar i Këshillit të Hekalit, njeri i mirë dhe nacionalist me influencë, që u pushkatua me fonogram nga E.Hoxha; Kaso Selfo, vëllai i Qazim Selfos u dënua me burgim të përjetshëm dhe vdiq në burg; Hysen Hekali i biri i Qazimit, u dënua me burg; Ismail Haxhiu, nipi i Bektash Çorrushit, ndonëse baba dëshmori, u dënua disa herë me burg politik. E kështu me radhë, për të ardhur tek Dine Fratari, i biri i Rauf Fratarit. Ceno Çaushi u dënua për të tretën herë me 10 vjet burg politik për agjitacion e propagandë, ndërsa e shoqja e tij Rahile Luzaj me 10 vjet burg. Në dosjen gjyqësore të Cenos lexojmë: "I pandehuri Ceno Çaushi ka thënë se ky është pushteti hipokrizisë dhe nuk e ka të gjatë. I pandehuri dëgjon rregullisht Zërin e Amerikës. Radio Tirana, thotë ai, flet pallavra, ajo gënjen..Për demokracinë socialiste, thosh se është demokraci në letër. Në kohën që shoku Enver shkoi për vizitë Mat, i pandehuri ka thënë se ai është marifetçi, në fjalimet e tij ai jep llustra……" Krimet e komunizmit dhe genocidi ideologjik, politik dhe klasor bënë kërdinë në Mallakastër. Dhe këto krime duhen ndëshkuar.
Ç'mesazh sjell filmi për politikën e sotme?
Është mesazhi që theksohet në fund të filmit: Duhet ta njohim të vërtetën për të kapërcyer urrejtjen, mosmarrëveshjen e konfliktualetetin që sjell e pavërteta dhe mashtrimi gjysmëshekullor. Duhet të duhemi, të bashkëpunojmë dhe të punojmë bashkërisht, për të përballuar sfidat e të tashmes dhe të ardhmes dhe për të shkuar në Europë si qytetarë të lirë e të devotshëm. Për të vërtetën kemi nevojë të gjithë.

----------


## saura



----------


## saura



----------

